# got my mount back



## thorott (Dec 24, 2011)

143 class ten point.


----------



## deadend (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Dude! Nice!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks good.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## thorott (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------



## 08f250sd (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## willie (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 11, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Swamp Man (Jan 11, 2012)

Good mount!  Would have been more impressive if you had focused better.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 20, 2012)

Great buck!  Congrats.


----------



## deerslayer11 (Feb 22, 2012)

who mounted it?


----------



## crowe1187 (Feb 22, 2012)

Great buck. Trying to figure out whats going on with his ears, any better pictures?


----------



## BANDT (Feb 22, 2012)

thats a nice buck!


----------



## Johnwayne88 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## deerslayer11 (Feb 23, 2012)

crowe1187 said:


> Great buck. Trying to figure out whats going on with his ears, any better pictures?



x2


----------



## NG ALUM (Feb 27, 2012)

Man that thing is a hoss. I know exactly where you killed it! lol....but really I do!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ya I'm liking his rack


----------

